# السلامة في ورشة السيارات Automotive Workshop Safety



## safety113 (15 فبراير 2010)

السلامة في ورشة السيارات
Automotive Workshop Safety

السلامة المهنية:

1- السلامة الشخصية
2- سلامة الأفراد
3- سلامة السيارة
4- سلامة المعدات
5- سلامة المنشئات
6- سلامة البيئة


الأخطار بورش السيارات:

المصدر (السيارة):
1- غازات سامة (أول أكسيد الكربون بالعادم)
2- غازات قابلة للانفجار(أبخرة الوقود, غازات البطارية)
2-غازات ضارة (أبخرة الوقود, الأحماض)
4- عوالق بالهواء (برادة الفرامل, هباب دخان الديزل)
5- سوائل سامة (الوقود, سائل الفرامل)
6- أحماض حارقة (حامض البطارية)
7- سوائل قابلة للاشتعال (الوقود, سائل الفرامل)
7- سوائل ساخنة (سائل التبريد)
8- سوائل زلقة (زيوت وسوائل منسكبة على الأرض)
9- أجزاء ومواد تحت ضغط (نوابض, مجمعات ضغط, هواء مضغوط)
10- أجزاء ثقيلة (أجزاء السيارة, السيارة على الرافعة)
11- أجزاء دوارة (البكارات, السيور, المروحة)
12- أجزاء ساخنة (الفرامل, الردياتير, الشكمان)
13- أجزاء حادة (صاج السيارة)
14- تيار كهربائي (ذو جهد عالي, البواجي, كابل البواجي)
15- سيارات متحركة
16- ضوضاء عالية (المحرك)

المصدر(المعدات والمواد):
1- أجزاء دوارة (المثقاب, حجر الجلخ....)
2- تيار كهربائي- صعق (الأجهزة الكهربائية)
3- تيار كهربائي- حريق (الأجهزة الكهربائية)
4- أجزاء ساخنة (لمبة إضاءة)
5- أجزاء متحركة (الروافع) 
6- عدة ومعدات تالفة
7- عدم توفر العدة الخاصة
8- مواد قابلة للاشتعال (المنظفات)

المصدر (العمالة وأسلوب العمل):
1- عدم الخبرة
2- الاستخدام الخاطئ للعدة
3- المزاح
4- عدم التركيز
5- الثقة الزائدة
6- عدم ترتيب وتنظيف مكان العمل


خطة وأساليب السلامة:

1- إدارة واعية بأساليب السلامة
2- برامج توعية (لوحات, مطويات, دورات)
3- حوافز تشجيعية وقوانين رادعة خاصة بسلامة
4- خطة طوارئ وإخلاء والتدريب عليها
5- تجهيزات مواد الإسعافات الأولية, والتدريب على الإسعافات الأولية الأساسية
6- تدريب العمالة (زيادة كفاءة العمال)
7- صيانة الأجهزة وعمل كرت بيان الصيانة لها
8- الكشف الدوري على الروافع والتأكد من سلامة تشغيلها
9- تجهيزات سلامة
- مجاري أرضية لتصريف السوائل
- إضاءة جيدة
- وحدات شفط لغازات العادم
- مخارج للطوارئ
10- الوقاية الشخصية
- ملابس خاصة
- نظارات واقية
- أحذية خاصة بالعمل بالورش
- قفازات
11- توفير العدة الخاصة
12- توفير عدة بجودة عالية
13- توفير الكتب الإرشادية (الكتالوجات)
14- التخطيط السليم للورشة
- عدم تقاطع المسارات وتقليل مسافات التحرك داخل الورشة
- المساحات السليمة لمكان العمل والممرات
- المساحة السليمة لعدد العمال
- التهوية والإضاءة السليمة
15- خطة للتخلص من النفايات (الطريقة, والمعدل الزمني)
16- التخزين السليم للمواد والأجزاء والعدة
17- الاهتمام بنظافة وترتيب الورشة
18- توفير وسائل الإطفاء والتأكد من صلاحيتها بصفة مستمرة 
19- تجهيز أرقام هواتف المطافئ والإسعاف والدفاع المدني والشرطة في متناول اليد وجاهزة للاستعمال
20- منع دخول الأفراد الغير مصرح لهم بمكان العمل​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (15 فبراير 2010)

تقديم جيد
بارك الله فيك


----------



## هشام دقدق (11 أكتوبر 2012)

باركالهه فيكم


----------



## دعيرم (3 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عمروصلاح (19 يناير 2013)

*والله ربنا يباركلك علي المعلومات الجميله اللى بتديهالنا جزاك الله عنا الف مليون خير*​*
*
​


----------



## VIPM2012 (16 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جمال سعدالدين (22 مارس 2014)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------

